# a short love story?



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

A man and a woman who had never met before, and were both married to other people, found themselves assigned to the same sleeping room on a Transcontinental train.

Though initially embarrassed and uneasy over sharing a room, they were both very tired and fell asleep quickly..... He in the upper bunk and she in the lower.

At 1:00 AM, the man leaned down and gently woke the woman saying, 'Ma'am, I'm sorry to bother you, but would you be willing to reach into the closet to get me a second blanket? I'm awfully cold.'

'I have a better idea,' she replied . 'Just for tonight, let's pretend that we're married.'

'Wow! That's a great idea!' he exclaimed.

'Good,' she replied. 'Get your own f*cking blanket.'

After a moment of silence, he farted.

:roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Beats getting her pregnant... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

That's weird , our reservation system doesn't let you book a man and woman separately in a sleeper, if you give me the booking reference I'll report it to the helpdesk :roll:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

hahahhahahahaahaa


----------



## JesTTer (Mar 25, 2008)

:lol:


----------

